# Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?



## Björn W.(BW) (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe gerade etliche Beiträge durchgelesen jedoch leider zu meinen Fragen nicht die passenden Antworten gefunden.
Also wollte ich die Spezis unter euch mal fragen wer mit Heavyfeederruten in der Brandung fischt und wie so die Erfahrungen damit sind.
Ausserdem habe ich mir überlegt das ja eigentlich nix an einer durchgehenden Geflochtenen vorbei geht , also bei der Verwendung von H-F-ruten.
Welche Durchmesser und vielleicht auch welche Geflochtene würden denn oder werden von den Spezis eingesetzt?
Denke ja mal das die Geflochtene mindestens so 15kg Tragkraft haben müsste, oder?
Ausserdem würde ich gerne wissen ob es dann ratsam ist die Schnur nicht ganz zu spannen damit das Blei nicht ständig vom Platz weggezogen wird.
Ach ja.
Hauptfische werden Plattfische sein die ich damit fangen möchte und ich fische in der niederländischen Nordsee vom Strand.
Hoffe die Spezis können mir da weiterhelfen!!!

Gruss

Björn


----------



## Björn W.(BW) (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*

Fischt denn keiner von euch mit geflochtener oder Heavy Feederruten in der Brandung?


----------



## arno (11. April 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*



Björn W.(BW) schrieb:


> Fischt denn keiner von euch mit geflochtener oder Heavy Feederruten in der Brandung?


Moin.
Ich habe gerade erst den Threat gefunden.
Ich fische mit Heavy Feedern in der Brandung.
Mit:
Sänger Spirit 4.20 Meter, 180 Gr. WG
Sänger Spirit One 4.20 Meter 200Gr. WG

Aber ohne Geflecht, sondern nur mit Monoschnüre, mit 0,35 mm Durchmesser.
Das klappt einfach Super.
Vor allem, da man ja eh nur im Urlaub an der Brandung steht.
Würde ich dort oben wohnen, hätte ich wohl auch Brandungsruten, aber so...!


----------



## AndreasG (11. April 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*

Ich fische H F sehr gern auf Platte und setze eine 15er Fireline ein. Von Mono war ich nicht angetan.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kotzi (7. September 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*

wie werft ihr mit den heavy feeder ruten mit den gewichten über 30 m?^^
immer wenn ich an meine sänger spirt heavy feeder mp1 mehr als 60 gramm dranklemme kann ich aufgrund der weichen spitze nicht mehr weit auswerfen.
was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*

Normalerweise haste bei Feederruten immer verschiedene Spitzen die du wechseln kannst...
Einfach mal ne härtere Spitze benutzen


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. September 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*

Ich fische die Balzer Majesty 4,20m mit 210gr. WG.
Hauptschnur ist eine 0,10er Whiplash mit konischer
Schlagschnur verjüngt auf 0,28mm.
Die Feederspitzen sind von einer DAM Beachfeeder,da
größere Ringdurchmesser.
Rollen sind Daiwa Emblem 4500 XT

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## shad75 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*

Ich fische auf Platten zwei Sumo Royal Beach Feeder Ruten
Wurfgewicht bis 120 gr Länge 4,00m
Dazu ne 15ner Fireline und du siehst das Blei nicht mehr einschlagen...


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. September 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*



shad75 schrieb:


> Ich fische auf Platten zwei Sumo Royal Beach Feeder Ruten
> Wurfgewicht bis 120 gr Länge 4,00m
> Dazu ne 15ner Fireline und du siehst das Blei nicht mehr einschlagen...


 

Die habe ich auch noch und verwende die Spitzen auch
auf den Balzer Majesty.Passen perfekt.

Gruß
Jürgen #h


----------



## shad75 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*

@ Breithardt

Ich finde die Spitzen aufgrund der Knicklichthalter auch super.Insgesammt könnten die Ruten aber etwas mehr an Wurfgewicht vertragen,war aber damals trotzdem ein guter Kauf.Ich benutzte sie auch an der Elbe auf Aal,macht schon Spaß.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. September 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*



shad75 schrieb:


> @ Breithardt
> 
> Ich finde die Spitzen aufgrund der Knicklichthalter auch super.Insgesammt könnten die Ruten aber etwas mehr an Wurfgewicht vertragen,war aber damals trotzdem ein guter Kauf.Ich benutzte sie auch an der Elbe auf Aal,macht schon Spaß.


 

Deshalb auch zusätzlich die Balzer.Die bieten auf Grund ihres
brachialen Rückgrats zudem noch eine bessere Bisserkennung.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## shad75 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*

@ Breithardt...

Hatte ich mir schon gedacht,werde mir auch noch brachiale Prügel zulegen.Unter 200 gr Wurfgewicht geht da gar nichts.
Die Balzer hören sich interessant an,schau ich mir mal an.#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. September 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*



shad75 schrieb:


> @ Breithardt...
> 
> Hatte ich mir schon gedacht,werde mir auch noch brachiale Prügel zulegen.Unter 200 gr Wurfgewicht geht da gar nichts.
> Die Balzer hören sich interessant an,schau ich mir mal an.#h





Die von mir genannten Majesty wirst du vergeblich suchen,
sind schon lange nicht mehr im Programm,waren vermutlich
mit ca.270€ zu teuer.
Musst also nach alternativen schauen. :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## shad75 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*

Hab da ne Alternative,für mich,gefunden...
Eine Balzer Ulta Heavy Feeder
4.55m lang,Wurfgewicht bis 310gr!
Mit 279 Euro keine Schnäppchen aber das Weihnachtsgeld will ja verplant sein...


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. September 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*



shad75 schrieb:


> Hab da ne Alternative,für mich,gefunden...
> Eine Balzer Ulta Heavy Feeder
> 4.55m lang,Wurfgewicht bis 310gr!
> Mit 279 Euro keine Schnäppchen aber das Weihnachtsgeld will ja verplant sein...


 


Das Teil ist aber Waffenscheinpflichtig. :q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Koschi (8. September 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*

Ist die Idee bei der Sache, Feeder-Ruten zu benutzen, weil man die hat/ für etwas anderes auch benutzt? Weil: bei den Wurfgewichten kann man ja auch perfekte Brandungsruten ("CX") nehmen, leicht und schlank mit deutlich mehr Rückgrat im Blank, da muss man über Gewichte, Schnur etc. gar nicht mehr nachdenken?

Und Verzeihung, bin Meeresangler: auf was angelt man mit einer 4,55m langen Feederrute mit 310g Wurfgewicht?


----------



## Allerangler (8. September 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*

Und wie sieht es bei Euch mit Kraut aus ? Kann mir nicht vorstellen , das die Ringe immer frei bleiben #c Ich hätte da meine Bedenken |kopfkrat

Laße mich aber gern eines besseren belehren :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. September 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*



Allerangler schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es bei Euch mit Kraut aus ? Kann mir nicht vorstellen , das die Ringe immer frei bleiben #c Ich hätte da meine Bedenken |kopfkrat
> 
> Laße mich aber gern eines besseren belehren :q


 


Kraut ist mit Sicherheit an den meißten Strandbereichen
ein Thema.:m Aber in Dänemark,wo sie von mir aus-
schließlich von Molen eingesetzt werden,besteht dieses
Problem zum Glück nicht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. September 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*



Koschi schrieb:


> Ist die Idee bei der Sache, Feeder-Ruten zu benutzen, weil man die hat/ für etwas anderes auch benutzt? Weil: bei den Wurfgewichten kann man ja auch perfekte Brandungsruten ("CX") nehmen, leicht und schlank mit deutlich mehr Rückgrat im Blank, da muss man über Gewichte, Schnur etc. gar nicht mehr nachdenken?
> 
> Und Verzeihung, bin Meeresangler: auf was angelt man mit einer 4,55m langen Feederrute mit 310g Wurfgewicht?


 

Die Idee ist in meinem Fall die deutlich bessere Bißanzeige
bei Plattfischen in nicht zu rauhem Wasser.Bei Windstärken
ab 5 Pusten machen die Feederruten wohl keinen Vorteil
mehr.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Allerangler (8. September 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Kraut ist mit Sicherheit an den meißten Strandbereichen
> ein Thema.:m Aber in Dänemark,wo sie von mir aus-
> schließlich von Molen eingesetzt werden,besteht dieses
> Problem zum Glück nicht.
> ...


 


OK ! Du bist der Boß


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. September 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*



Allerangler schrieb:


> OK ! *Du bist der Boß *






Nee,das ist meine Frau.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## isfischer (8. September 2009)

*AW: Heavy Feederrute plus geflochtene in der Brandung?*

kleiner tipp, mach dir vor die geflochtene noch ein ca 50 cm lange mono dran, weil wenn du steine im fanggebiet hast, reißen dir teile der geflochtenen leine und die tragkraft ist hinueber!

gruss
oli


----------

